# Changing over bean types



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi looking for advice please. I have a Eureka Mignon been using it a couple weeks or so learning about grind settings I am almost ready for trying other been flavours would you recommend just clearing the hopper out completely and starting a new been perhaps wasting first few gram or do i need clean the machine. Just unsure about best practices. Many thanks ?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

When I used to have a mignon I typically just purged. But the top is so easy to pop off and clean out I'd say go with what you prefer. You'll waste a few grams filling up the gaps in the grinder etc after a good clean anyway.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Firstly (and I am truly sorry about this) its BEAN man BEAN!

Now that's out of the way I'd take the opportunity to clean out while you can. In an ideal world much like the machine a grinder would be cleaned out daily to remove any grounds. When this could constitute a few grams of a 15-20g gram shot it could have an impact on taste. 
But its not an ideal world and I'm not going to spend another 30 minutes a day trying to make a perfect coffee!

So maybe weekly is a good compromise I clean my grinder out fully every week, so at least any grinds that find there way in are no older than a week.


----------

